# Performance Chip



## CrAzYImPuLsE001 (Jun 17, 2005)

Are there any performance chips out for a 2004 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V? I know they give you an incredable boost of power, but i heard that none are made for the Spec-V. Could you also explain the pros/cons of owning a chip and how it will effect your engine.

thanks


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

This has been discussed a gazillion and a half times. There are no aftermarket ECUs specefically for the Spec V. The advantges of a chip can be raising the boost level, adjusting fuel maps, raising idle and raising the redline.

Our engine is not turbocharged and raising the redline is bad for the engine and results in no big power gains. Essentially, for a bolted Spec V, a SAFC2 can do everything for our cars that an aftermarket ECU could. There is a ECU reflash but I still do not understand why people with just bolted Spec Vs would want it, especially with no dyno proofs.

Now, if you are building your engine, the 04+ ECUs are the same as the 350Z IIRC. Greddy Emanage Ultimate has a harness for the Z so theoretically you could get Emanage Ultimate without too much work. And if you have decided to make a race Spec V, there is always standalone engine management such as the $3500 AEM EMS.


----------



## CrAzYImPuLsE001 (Jun 17, 2005)

Zac said:


> Our engine is not turbocharged and raising the redline is bad for the engine and results in no big power gains. Essentially, for a bolted Spec V, a SAFC2 can do everything for our cars that an aftermarket ECU could. There is a ECU reflash but I still do not understand why people with just bolted Spec Vs would want it, especially with no dyno proofs.



What exactly is a SAFC 2, and any specific brands you would reccomend?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

here's where you start reading more, researching, searching the boards, and finding for yourself before asking more ultra-killed basic questions


----------

